# Warrior Scholar Project



## Marauder06 (Jan 31, 2015)

Applications are open for the Warrior Scholar Project.  I'm not a graduate of the program nor am I directly affiliated with it, but I'm friends with the founders and sat in on a couple of sessions when I was in grad school.  One way to think about it is as an "academic boot camp" to help veterans transition from combat to the classroom.  It's free, it's two weeks long, and it's a great networking opportunity.

At least two SS members are graduates of the program, they can provide better insight than I.  But I think it's worth considering if you're getting out and looking at going to college.

http://www.warrior-scholar.org/


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for the post!  I have a couple of transitioning Soldiers who I can pass this along to.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jan 31, 2015)

I am a graduate, and I thought the program was excellent.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 31, 2015)

If you have the opportunity to attend college..do it!! When I applied I didn't think I was worthy and academically capable.  There are loads of former and serving military only to willing to assist ... My pln comdr &  CO proofread my essays  before I submit them, both are previous students of my college and the program I am currently doing.

I must also state there are also many SS members particularly @Marauder06  who have assisted in formatting and compiling my essays which I must give credit to.

I have one module left before I start my thesis.  My question is Syria: Testing Hezbollah.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> If you have the opportunity to attend college..do it!! When I applied I didn't think I was worthy and academically capable.  There ARE loads of former and serving military only to willing to assist ... My pln comdr &  CO proofread(del -s) my essays  before I submit them, both are previous students of my college and the program I am currently doing.
> 
> I must also state there ARE also many SS members particularly @Marauder06  who(del -m, it is not a genitive nor subjunctive) have assisted in formatting and compiling my essays, and who deserve credit for my success. (edited for clarity and ease of reading from " which I must give credit to.")
> 
> I have one module left before I start my thesis.  My question is Syria: Testing Hezbollah.



:wall::wall::whatever::-/


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> :wall::wall::whatever::-/



I had obviously consumed alcohol when I wrote that.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> I had obviously consumed alcohol when I wrote that.



No excuses.  Because...................





The maximum effective range of an excuse is 0 metres (to keep the commonwealthers happy), with a bursting radius of your career.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No excuses.  Because...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're such a grammar nazi.. I guess I should have rang my pln comdr to proof read my post before submitting ..geez


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> You're such a grammar nazi.. I guess I should have rang my pln comdr to proof read my post before submitting ..geez



the past pluperfect of ring is rung not rang, you used the past imperfect....  you heathen leprechaun.  When using the subjunctive, use the pluperfect of the verb.

And, I consider myself a grammar fascist ( in the originalEtruscan/ Latin meaning of the word, which was reserved for magistrates, meaning they were allowed to carry, or have carried by their bodyguards, the symbol of power known as the fasces, a bundle of birch rods surrounding an axe denoting the strength of unity and the power to mete justice through death.).


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 1, 2015)

x SF med said:


> *T*he past pluperfect of ring is rung not rang, you used the past imperfect....  you heathen leprechaun.  When using the subjunctive, use the pluperfect of the verb.
> 
> And, I consider myself a grammar fascist ( in the originalEtruscan/ Latin meaning of the word, which was reserved for magistrates, meaning they were allowed to carry, or have carried by their bodyguards, the symbol of power known as the fasces, a bundle of birch rods surrounding an axe denoting the strength of unity and the power to me*et* justice through death.).



Your second paragraph, which shouldn't be a paragraph at all, starts with and. That is a no-go.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 1, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> Your second paragraph, which shouldn't be a paragraph at all, starts with and. That is a no-go.



Moreover or indeed would have been a more apt choice to start the second paragraph.


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 1, 2015)

The first "the" not capitalized.

No space between "original" and "Etruscan".

Is there a need for a "." Before the ")"?


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2015)

HOLD IT.... we were supposed to be making fun of the Oirish impregnation machine....


----------



## 8654Maine (Feb 1, 2015)

That is low hanging fruit, my friend.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 8, 2015)

Put simply, if you're a veteran, looking at attending college, and you haven't thought about attending a WSP session: you're wrong.  Regardless of your previous scholastic ability and internet-posting acumen, a WSP session WILL make you into a better student.  Even if all you take away from it is better note-taking skills, or the ability to interrogate text, you will gain valuable skills that will help you to "level up" your performance as a student.  Now that WSP has expanded to almost a dozen locations nationwide AND isn't limited to summer sessions, you really have no excuse not to go.


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 9, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> That is low hanging fruit, my friend.



I may be low hanging but that's my balls not my intellect.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 9, 2015)

Crusader74 said:


> I may be low hanging but that's my balls not my intellect.


A Marine eyeing your balls is not a good thing, worse if it's a Sailor.......


----------



## Marine0311 (May 7, 2015)

I received a call from the WSP about an open slot at the University of Michigan. The problem is I live on the East Coast.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 7, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I received a call from the WSP about an open slot at the University of Michigan. The problem is I live on the East Coast.



What is the problem? Get yourself there. NO EXCUSES.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 7, 2015)

MAKE IT HAPPEN DEVIL


----------



## Marine0311 (May 7, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> What is the problem? Get yourself there. NO EXCUSES.





Deathy McDeath said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN DEVIL



Copy that.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 7, 2015)

I had an old gf who went to Law School at U-M.

Nice place.

Have fun.


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2015)

Do it.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 7, 2015)

I left a message accepting the offer. Details to follow.


----------



## Grunt (May 7, 2015)

Very good, Brother!

Very good, indeed!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 7, 2015)

Excellent!  Semper Fi!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 8, 2015)

I'll be going to U of Michigan from June 6th to the 14th.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 8, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'll be going to U of Michigan from June 6th to the 14th.



^^^^ is the best news I've had all day!


----------



## x SF med (May 9, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I'll be going to U of Michigan from June 6th to the 14th.



Remember D-Day and the first week of the Invasion.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 9, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Remember D-Day and the first week of the Invasion.



I will do so Sir Troll.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 17, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I received a call from the WSP about an open slot at the University of Michigan. The problem is I live on the East Coast.


I have a long time friend who works for UM. Feel free to hit me up and I can get you in touch with her regarding any questions you may have about the school. If you want to be an engineer even better, because she works for the Engineering School.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 17, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> I have a long time friend who works for UM. Feel free to hit me up and I can get you in touch with her regarding any questions you may have about the school. If you want to be an engineer even better, because she works for the Engineering School.



Thanks bro. I am going for a week but any help is welcome.


----------



## 8654Maine (May 18, 2015)

I hope we can get an after-action report on this.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 18, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> I hope we can get an after-action report on this.



I will deliver an AAR. I'll also take pictures.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 18, 2015)

@Marine0311 why not post a new thread in here and do day-to-day updates of your thoughts and experiences?  I know your days are going to be long, but It might help to help to re-enforce the day's lesson if you were to talk about it in here.  Plus I bet it would be an entertaining thread!


----------



## Marine0311 (May 19, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> @Marine0311 why not post a new thread in here and do day-to-day updates of your thoughts and experiences?  I know your days are going to be long, but It might help to help to re-enforce the day's lesson if you were to talk about it in here.  Plus I bet it would be an entertaining thread!



I may do that.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 19, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I may do that.



I know I never would have had the energy to do something like that. If you do good on ya. The days are long, and can only be described as a kick in the nuts.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 19, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I know I never would have had the energy to do something like that. If you do good on ya. The days are long, and can only be described as a kick in the nuts.



Ok. I will if time permits.


----------



## x SF med (May 19, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I know I never would have had the energy to do something like that. If you do good on ya. The days are long, and can only be described as a kick in the nuts.



Um, remember J. ..... TLDR is a LOT smarter than you:-":-"...  take your brain pills.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 19, 2015)

I think you're better off to just stay away from SS and any other distractions for the entire time you're in the course.  Make some notes and you can give us a rollup at the end.  If you make it.*




*ok that last part was just for dramatic effect.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 19, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Um, remember J. ..... TLDR is a LOT smarter than you:-":-"...  take your brain pills.



You know that hurts Troll however I will not fall. 



Marauder06 said:


> I think you're better off to just stay away from SS and any other distractions for the entire time you're in the course.  Make some notes and you can give us a rollup at the end.  If you make it.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. I'll take notes. I mean it's not like I am invading a third world country......right?


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2015)

Things to remember to help you succeed in college...

1. Smart phones will come in just as much handy as they do when killing time at the armory as they will to kill time during that boring lecture
2. Coffee to help you stay awake during class. You are going to be an old man on campus. Staying up till 3am every night partying is not as easy as it used to be in the barracks
3. Condoms. You don't want any baby momma drama
4. You may not always need to purchase the latest revision of a text book. Ask your profs the first day of class. Buying older revisions if possible will save you hundreds per semester
5. Get involved with different programs. Enjoy college, it's a blast, even if you feel like Billy Madison


----------



## Marine0311 (May 19, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> Things to remember to help you succeed in college...
> 
> 1. Smart phones will come in just as much handy as they do when killing time at the armory as they will to kill time during that boring lecture
> 2. Coffee to help you stay awake during class. You are going to be an old man on campus. Staying up till 3am every night partying is not as easy as it used to be in the barracks
> ...



This sounds like a good plan.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 19, 2015)

Who needs the WSP? Just take the Marine Scholar Program (MSP)... babes, beer, and money.


----------



## policemedic (May 19, 2015)

NavyBuyer said:


> Who needs the WSP? Just take the Marine Scholar Program (MSP)... babes, beer, and money.



AKA the Stripper Tuition Fund.


----------



## medicchick (May 20, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Ok. I'll take notes. I mean it's not like I am invading a third world country......right?



As a former Paramedic who did some runs in that AO I must   Sometimes the Detroit elements like to wander over and "visit" the college kids.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 20, 2015)

medicchick said:


> As a former Paramedic who did some runs in that AO I must   Sometimes the Detroit elements like to wander over and "visit" the college kids.



Hmmmm....I'll have to arm myself with long sharp objects.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2015)

Update:

I'll be at U of Michigan between June 6th and the 14th. I've been emailing back and forth with a Project Manager about some specific arrangements while there. I will be staying and eating on campus the entire time. 

I am very motivated about this opportunity. I could not have done this alone without the support of this community and some key core members who helped me out. 

More updates to follow.

/shot out.


----------



## policemedic (May 29, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Update:
> 
> I'll be at U of Michigan between June 6th and the 14th. I've been emailing back and forth with a Project Manager about some specific arrangements while there. I will be staying and eating on campus the entire time.
> 
> ...



Awesome! I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 29, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Update:
> 
> I'll be at U of Michigan between June 6th and the 14th. I've been emailing back and forth with a Project Manager about some specific arrangements while there. I will be staying and eating on campus the entire time.
> 
> ...



I am really glad you have decided to take this path, J. Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## x SF med (May 29, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am really glad you have decided to take this path, J. Let me know if you need anything.




Why do I hear the song "If I only had a Brain" after you asked @Marine0311  that question....  although he has found his courage, and everybody knows Marines have no hearts.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why do I hear the song "If I only had a Brain" after you asked @Marine0311  that question....  although he has found his courage, and everybody knows Marines have no hearts.



If you mean eating our parents to become one, then yes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why do I hear the song "If I only had a Brain" after you asked @Marine0311  that question....  although he has found his courage, and everybody knows Marines have no hearts.



He has plenty of heart.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Why do I hear the song "If I only had a Brain" after you asked @Marine0311  that question....  although he has found his courage, and everybody knows Marines have no hearts.



We pray for war.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 31, 2015)

I was contacted today by a Project Manager and a former Marine going to go over some details. He answered some questions I had and also said if I had any problems, questions or concerns I should contact him. 

I am very psyched!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll log some updates as times allows here and perhaps and the end make another thread somewhere:

Day 1

Orientation/Welcome
Campus Tour
Lunch
Assigned reading and structured time.
Dinner
Seminar "De Greening"
Assigned reading.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 7, 2015)

There should be "beer" in there somewhere.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2015)

No time for beer.  There can be beer after.  It's "go time" now.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 7, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> There should be "beer" in there somewhere.


 
We'll get the lad some beer when he's done.  The quality of the beer provided will be a function of his grades.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

policemedic said:


> We'll get the lad some beer when he's done.  The quality of the beer provided will be a function of his grades.



He's a Marine....  looks like Iron City or Rolling Rock....   Maybe, he'll get to Yeungling.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 7, 2015)

I might even be persuaded to share some of my 21 year old bottle of The Glenlivet...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 7, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I might even be persuaded to share some of my 21 year old bottle of The Glenlivet...



You still owe me a dram from that bottle.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2015)

Day 1 ended at 2300 and I am up at 0700. I slept like a rock. So much learning! 

Day 2 will be:

Breakfast
Writing labs
Lunch
Reading/Writing labs
Dinner
Seminar
Then I turn in at 2300.


We have 21 students total.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 8, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Seminar "De Greening"


Out of all the seminars in the course, the "de-greening" series was probably the one that I got the most out of.

@Marine0311 what texts are you working with?


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2015)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Out of all the seminars in the course, the "de-greening" series was probably the one that I got the most out of.
> 
> @Marine0311 what texts are you working with?



It was good.  It got me thinking. 


How Democratic is the Constitution. 
Robert Dahl.

Democracy in America. 
Tocqueville


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 8, 2015)

I drank beer everyday. I had to, I needed some way to decompress.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I drank beer everyday. I had to, I needed some way to decompress.



I think I may do that tonight.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I think I may do that tonight.



Unless we get locked up in class until 2300.:-/


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 8, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Unless we get locked up in class until 2300.:-/



No beer drinking allowed until Friday. 





Day 2 done. Reading an writing classes. More selected readings. A lecture. Using tools such as creating an outline, making notes , highlighting, etc. to get the most out of reading. 

/


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

Day 3 done at 2300.

Reading and writing. A lecture.  More Dahl.  Analytical reading. Practice.  Write using the PEAS method. Write a short essay. Reading at night with a study group 
/


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 10, 2015)

That is the intangible of higher ed:  total immersion & seclusion w/ others in pursuit of knowledge. 

And Beers.  And women.

It's not the diploma.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 10, 2015)

Day 4 done at 2200.

Reading and Writing Labs. Practice writing a thesis. A lecture about PolySci. 

This is like smashmouth combat but in a classroom. It kicks ass. All the vets are cool. The teaching staff are awesome. It's beautiful here. I feel like I am in another world. I can't say enough good things. Some of it makes sense but I am _learning_.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 10, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Day 4 done at 2200.
> 
> Reading and Writing Labs. Practice writing a thesis. A lecture about PolySci.
> 
> This is like smashmouth combat but in a classroom. It kicks ass. All the vets are cool. The teaching staff are awesome. It's beautiful here. I feel like I am in another world. I can't say enough good things. Some of it makes sense but I am _learning_.



I felt the same way. There are pretty women all around too:)


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 11, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I felt the same way. There are pretty women all around too:)



I will conduct further recon.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 11, 2015)

I present you with this cautionary tale...pay careful attention around the 8:13 mark.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 11, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> This is like smashmouth combat but in a classroom. It kicks ass. All the vets are cool. The teaching staff are awesome. It's beautiful here. I feel like I am in another world. I can't say enough good things. Some of it makes sense but I am _learning_.


FUCK YES


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Day 4 done at 2200.
> 
> Reading and Writing Labs. Practice writing a thesis. A lecture about PolySci.
> 
> This is like smashmouth combat but in a classroom. It kicks ass. All the vets are cool. The teaching staff are awesome. It's beautiful here. I feel like I am in another world. I can't say enough good things. Some of it makes sense but I am _learning_.



I am really glad you are there, and are happy with your decision.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 12, 2015)

Day  5 done yesterday. 


Day 6 done at 23000

Morning classes. Then a fun class on personal finance. After lunch several hours of time to write your paper. 

After that we went to the Assistant Directors very very nice house to party.

Done for tonight.  Tomorrow is the final day.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 13, 2015)

Knock it out of the park, J. No slack!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2015)

Ooh Rah!


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sounds like quite an amazing experience. I'm jealous!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 13, 2015)

You've got this, dude!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

Day 7

Into the breach for the final push.

 Essay due at noon. Then lunch, a focus group , end of project survey,  business casual dinner with the donors and supporters of the project. 

/


----------



## x SF med (Jun 13, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Day 7
> 
> Into the breach for the final push.
> 
> ...



Seems like all you do is talk about food and post pictures of beer...  are you sure you are really doing anything?

You are in the homestretch, Sea Biscuit.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

My paper has been submitted. 

/mission complete.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2015)

Don't hold out on us, post it here do we can tell you how much it sucks provide constructive input!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> Don't hold out on us, post it here do we can tell you how much it sucks provide constructive input!



Ha. I'll let you look at it when we link up next.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2015)

I won't want to see it by then.  And it will be too late for any of us to help you make it better. 

Assuming that it needed any help, which it probably doesn't, but we don't know because YOU WON'T POST IT.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> Day 7
> 
> Into the breach for the final push.
> 
> ...



I hope you brought a suit. My biggest gripe was that we were told business casual, and all the WSP people showed up in baller suits while we all looked like nerds in our polos and button downs.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> I won't want to see it by then.  And it will be too late for any of us to help you make it better.
> 
> Assuming that it needed any help, which it probably doesn't, but we don't know because YOU WON'T POST IT.



:-/

The team of tutors helped me all the way. When I typed that the deadline had already passed. 

I'll PM to those that want to see it.



TLDR20 said:


> I hope you brought a suit. My biggest gripe was that we were told business casual, and all the WSP people showed up in baller suits while we all looked like nerds in our polos and button downs.



Yes I brought a suit and tie.  We were also told business casual before we got here.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

I just got out of the room with the staff to give me feedback on what they saw in me during the course. 

"You have amazing confidence. "
"Your writing has improved so much over this week"
"You have the tools to succeed.  You were always willing to put the hard work in, seek out help, make social connections with your classmates. "
"We were all happy with what we saw"
"Keep seeking out those opportunities for success. Keep pushing forward."

Etc. Etc.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 13, 2015)

Marine0311 said:


> I just got out of the room with the staff to give me feedback on what they saw in me during the course.
> 
> "You have amazing confidence. "
> "Your writing has improved so much over this week"
> ...



Onward, J; I had every confidence in you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2015)

damn is it over already???


----------



## policemedic (Jun 13, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> I hope you brought a suit. My biggest gripe was that we were told business casual, and all the WSP people showed up in baller suits while we all looked like nerds in our polos and button downs.



Wait....you're not a nerd?


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 13, 2015)

policemedic said:


> Wait....you're not a nerd?



Well if I am I am at least a well dressed one. I'm also one that knows business casual does not mean a snazzy suit.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 13, 2015)

Marauder06 said:


> damn is it over already???



They are only a week unless you go to the Yale program.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 13, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> They are only a week unless you go to the Yale program.


Yale needs two weeks to cover a weeks worth of material?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 13, 2015)

Got it.  I thought they were all two weeks long.


----------



## 8654Maine (Jun 13, 2015)

J, I hope you take every advantage of this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 13, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> J, I hope you take every advantage of this wonderful opportunity.



I will no fail.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 14, 2015)

The WSP is in the bag. Yesterday afternoon into the evening was the end of course survey, comments, feedback. Then a dinner and post dinner drinks at a local bar. I gave out my number to keep in touch with some of the staff and students. 

Words can't describe. I feel such a high right now. I impressed myself with my writing ability. The staff were blown away. Everyone was cool. Everyone wants to help you to succeed from the battlefield to the classroom.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 15, 2015)

I fully expect you to apply ninja reading to people's posts from here on out!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 15, 2015)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## Marine0311 (Jun 15, 2015)

I can't say enough things. I can't. 

IF you are a veteran YOU NEED to apply to this program. You will. If you need me to point you in the right direction PM me. Fuck I'll even fill out the application for you . 

A special thanks to those of you on here who pushed me. You know who you are.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jun 15, 2015)

http://www.freep.com/story/news/loc...-university-michigan/71222960/?fb_ref=Default

A piece on @Marine0311 's Warrior Scholar class


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 20, 2015)

ESPN did a short piece on WSP co-founder Jesse Reising
Reising helping those who serve their country - ESPN Video


----------



## Lefty375 (Dec 18, 2015)

Got accepted to this year's program. I will be able to pick where I'm headed  in January when they announce the dates. Until then I'm going to keep reading a lot.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 18, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> Got accepted to this year's program. I will be able to pick where I'm headed  in January when they announce the dates. Until then I'm going to keep reading a lot.



Kick ass and lead the way!


----------



## Grunt (Dec 19, 2015)

lucky l3fty said:


> Got accepted to this year's program. I will be able to pick where I'm headed  in January when they announce the dates. Until then I'm going to keep reading a lot.



Very good news! Congratulations on the acceptance. I wish  you the best success!


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 19, 2015)

Good job lucky l3fty!

Just a question for those who've done this/plan on doing this:  what is your next step?  

By this, I mean, from all reviews, this is a great program, but it is just a step in a progression.  It would be good to know what you folks want to do with this.  If you care to share.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 19, 2015)

8654Maine said:


> Good job lucky l3fty!
> 
> Just a question for those who've done this/plan on doing this:  what is your next step?
> 
> By this, I mean, from all reviews, this is a great program, but it is just a step in a progression.  It would be good to know what you folks want to do with this.  If you care to share.



Find a way to school. Find a way.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just an FYI for everyone. The dates and locations for this year's program are out. Sign up if you haven't already.


----------



## Lefty375 (May 29, 2016)

This is all the future veterans getting out. This program is one of the best experiences I have had in my life. The impact on my confidence, is just insane. 

There has already been a full write up of the program so I will give a TL;DR verison...

TL;DR: 
WSP gives you the tools to be _*not *_just a great student, but to be a leader and positive contributor to your college campus. They give you, *for free* the tools to crush school. Please sign up for this program.


----------



## Marine0311 (May 29, 2016)

lucky l3fty said:


> This is all the future veterans getting out. This program is one of the best experiences I have had in my life. The impact on my confidence, is just insane.
> 
> There has already been a full write up of the program so I will give a TL;DR verison...
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 29, 2016)

Outstanding.


----------



## TLDR20 (May 29, 2016)

lucky l3fty said:


> This is all the future veterans getting out. This program is one of the best experiences I have had in my life. The impact on my confidence, is just insane.
> 
> There has already been a full write up of the program so I will give a TL;DR verison...
> 
> ...



It is amazing right? I tell everyone I know to get there ass in there.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jun 12, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> Your second paragraph, which shouldn't be a paragraph at all, starts with and. That is a no-go.





TLDR20 said:


> It is amazing right? I tell everyone I know to get *their* ass in there.



Those who live in glass houses... :-"


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 12, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Those who live in glass houses... :-"



Hey man, iPhone autocorrect is still a bitch.


----------

